# Funniest Ski Outfits



## Nick (Sep 30, 2011)

Came across this blog post on the funniest ski outfits... some pretty good ones out there 

http://www.tuppersteam.com/relocation-information/colorado-outdoors/42-funniest-ski-outfits/


----------



## Glenn (Sep 30, 2011)

I remember some of those neon ones.....


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 30, 2011)

Some thoughts:

 - Most of these pics were probably taken at Gaper Day in some resorts. They were probably trying to be ironic. Big difference between people making fun of gapers by dressing like them and gapers.

- Women can dress in any outfit no matter how outrageous and it will be fine by me. They will probably look great too. Guys don't get the same free pass.

- There was a guy dressed in that Borat banana hammock/man thong at Tux once. Not funny and not cool.

- Somebody on this board knows that girl in a snow bunny outfit. IIRC, that shot was taken at Wachusett. 

- There is nothing funny about a woman skiing in a bikini. A woman skiing in a bikini is pure awesomeness!!! This is the winter version of women surfing in a bikini. This should be encouraged and not mocked. We need a whole thread on this.


----------



## Nick (Sep 30, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> - There is nothing funny about a woman skiing in a bikini. A woman skiing in a bikini is pure awesomeness!!! This is the winter version of women surfing in a bikini. This should be encouraged and not mocked. We need a whole thread on this.



Even if they can't ski :lol:


----------



## Nick (Sep 30, 2011)

I do like the general statement about skiing in jeans though. I always find that so bizarre, that has to be horribly uncomfortable, especially if you start sweating.


----------



## Nick (Sep 30, 2011)

Is this true? 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gaper



> Refered to as a gaper because of the gap between their hat and goggles, also known as a gaper-gap.



I never actually new that (I must be one :lol  I figured it had to do with standing around with your mouth open (gaping).


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> Is this true?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gaper
> 
> ...



Highwaystar skis in jeans and rules the hill. :lol:


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 30, 2011)

I like this definition



> 6.  gaper
> 
> This is acutally an acronym that stand for *Guaranteed Accident Prone on Every Run*. Referring for a skier or snowboarder, usually wearing bright 80's ski gear that cannot ski or ride, or a tourist in a mountain town who walks around with their mouth agape in awe of the mountains!
> That gaper got out of control and crashed into a tree!
> ...


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> I do like the general statement about skiing in jeans though. I always find that so bizarre, that has to be horribly uncomfortable, especially if you start sweating.


 
Skiing in jeans is plenty comfortable.


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> Is this true?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gaper
> 
> ...


 
No.  Gaper pre-dates the wide spread use of helmets.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 30, 2011)

The Bird Man at the institution


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 30, 2011)

powhunter said:


> The Bird Man at the institution



That guy is a real douche bag.


----------



## witch hobble (Sep 30, 2011)

If the air temp is 65 or higher, jeans should be mandatory for ski area skiing.  Nothing ironic or gaperific about it.  Comfort, utility, car to hill to bar.  Ready for anything.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> I never actually new that (I must be one :lol  I figured it had to do with standing around with your mouth open (gaping).


Sigh.

Your words. Not ours.

What possessed you to run a ski site?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 30, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Your words. Not ours.
> 
> What possessed you to run a ski site?



Are you tugging on a loose thread to see if the sweater unravels?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 30, 2011)

My newest goal for this season - try skiing in jeans to see what all the hype is about.  Is it cheating if I put 2 layers of thermals underneath?


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 30, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Your words. Not ours.
> 
> What possessed you to run a ski site?



Punchy today. What gives?:beer:   I like it. 

Come on up to the Institution with  Puck It.  :razz:


----------



## x10003q (Sep 30, 2011)

skifastr said:


> My newest goal for this season - try skiing in jeans to see what all the hype is about.  Is it cheating if I put 2 layers of thermals underneath?



Almost everybody who grew up in the 1960s and 1970s had to have skied in jeans. I skied in jeans all the time. If it was snowing or raining I wore insulated ski pants. They were pretty warm which is why I skied in jeans. Quite a few people wore tight, stretchy, form fitting ski pants. I would rather spend my money on skiis/boots/bindings. I remember HS bus trips to Hunter were everybody on the bus was wearing jeans. 

I did usually wear 1 layer of thermals under the jeans.


----------



## Nick (Sep 30, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Your words. Not ours.
> 
> What possessed you to run a ski site?



The fact that skiing is my single favorite activity on earth


----------



## x10003q (Sep 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> The fact that skiing is my single favorite activity on earth



It is second for me.:razz:


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 30, 2011)

x10003q said:


> Almost everybody who grew up in the 1960s and 1970s had to have skied in jeans. I skied in jeans all the time. If it was snowing or raining I wore insulated ski pants. They were pretty warm which is why I skied in jeans. Quite a few people wore tight, stretchy, form fitting ski pants. I would rather spend my money on skiis/boots/bindings. I remember HS bus trips to Hunter were everybody on the bus was wearing jeans.
> 
> I did usually wear 1 layer of thermals under the jeans.



I grew up skiing in the 80's and I remember ppl skiing in jeans being comon enough that no one thought twice about it.  I sometimes wondered if they actually had the right idea since they didnt need to change to go home!  It was only ever adults in jeans though never kids. Probably because kids already have snowpants for playing in snow on snowdays.  Ahh childhood..


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 30, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Punchy today. What gives?:beer:   I like it.
> 
> Come on up to the Institution with  Puck It.  :razz:


Happy to join fellow skiers at the Institution. I've been away for too long.  Punchy? Must be because of the effin' Sox! 


Nick said:


> The fact that skiing is my single favorite activity on earth


If it is then I question your passion.


----------



## Nick (Sep 30, 2011)

snowmonster said:
			
		

> If it is then I question your passion.



You should withhold judgement till you've skied with me


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Sep 30, 2011)

This guy was dead serious at the mid-mountain lodge at Solitude 2 years ago. It was 50+ degrees out and bluebird.




So was this guy in the attached image at Northstar in 2004 (Yes, I went to Flatstar in college once.) Dude has some sort of sash on?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 30, 2011)

Spotted this fine specimen at Vail 3 years ago:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 30, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Happy to join fellow skiers at the Institution. I've been away for too long.  Punchy? Must be because of the effin' Sox!
> 
> If it is then I question your passion.





Nick said:


> You should withhold judgement till you've skied with me



Nick I think just hasn't spent a lot of time on ski forums and doesn't know all the terminology the "cool" kids use. Doesn't mean he can't be passionate about skiing. Sometimes he jumps before he looks, but there's obviously a desire to learn even tho he comes across as a gaper sometimes.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 1, 2011)

Passion for a sport goes beyond knowing the language or having great technique. Being passionate about a sport borders on obsession. Wanting to know more about different aspects of a sport is a starting point. For many of us, skiing is not just an activity we do every now and then during the winter. It's a way of life. Skiing is the reason for winter and, when the snow is gone, we look forward to the next winter. We don't ski because it's cool. We ski because we love it. 

Because the general population only skis occasionally, message boards like these were born to feed the passion of skiers and boarders. If you tried to talk about skiing in your office during the summer, you would be looked at as a freak. In here, you find like minded individuals who were probably thinking of the same thing. That's why I like this place. 

I have skied with only a few people on this board and they have shared their love of the sport with me. However, there are many more that I have not met but I feel their passion solely through what they have written. I respect their passion for their passion fuels mine. That's what I am talking about.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 1, 2011)

x10003q said:


> Almost everybody who grew up in the 1960s and 1970s had to have skied in jeans. I skied in jeans all the time. If it was snowing or raining I wore insulated ski pants. They were pretty warm which is why I skied in jeans. Quite a few people wore tight, stretchy, form fitting ski pants. I would rather spend my money on skiis/boots/bindings. I remember HS bus trips to Hunter were everybody on the bus was wearing jeans.
> 
> I did usually wear 1 layer of thermals under the jeans.


When I started skiing, I skied in jeans, day pass attached to the main zipper of my jacket, slapping me in the face, only once, I hope. I remember my brother doing it once when I took him to Gore, thought it was funny.  I only skied a couple of times a year, wasn't really worth buying any gear. I used to love the impression in my legs from where the two seams at the bottom of the leg of the jeans come together.  I remember buying a pair of nylon sport pants that barely fit over my boots.  It was the first time I was actually comfortable skiing.  That same night my son crashed pretty good on the bunny slope and wanted to leave immediately.  I was a little bummed, I was looking forward to more comfortable trips down the hill. 


  I think skiing in jeans is fine, as long as :

A) It's not precipitating

B) You don't yardsale

C) The seats of the chairlift aren't icy or wet.

D) You don't have to stuff them into your boots, as I used to have to, bell bottoms? That'd be sweet!;-)





The Skiing Chef

This guy worked in the kitchen of the bar. He was a pretty good skier, especially for 300+ lbs.  I think he enjoyed looking as much a gaper as possible.  I remember him skiing with four or five pair of sunglasses propped on his forehead for varying light conditions.....really?  





You've got the look


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 1, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> - Most of these pics were probably taken at Gaper Day in some resorts. They were probably trying to be ironic. Big difference between people making fun of gapers by dressing like them and gapers.


Indeed. And quite frankly, I see nothing funny about ironic retro hipsterness. Glad they are having fun with it but its old already and was only funny when people were being original with it. It hasn't jumped the shark, it soared like a jet plane over the shark. Given the ironic comedy component of the hipster retro thing, it is almost down right mean spirited, if unwittingly and unintended. Who cares what others wear? Weren't we all unknowledgable newbies at some point?


----------



## mister moose (Oct 1, 2011)

Skiing in new jeans = blue streak when you fall.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Spotted this fine specimen at Vail 3 years ago:



I'd hit it

This is how I tell it's spring at Killington.   My buddy The Rogman pulls out his signature Hawaiian shirt


----------



## Nick (Oct 1, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Passion for a sport goes beyond knowing the language or having great technique. Being passionate about a sport borders on obsession. Wanting to know more about different aspects of a sport is a starting point. For many of us, skiing is not just an activity we do every now and then during the winter. It's a way of life. Skiing is the reason for winter and, when the snow is gone, we look forward to the next winter. We don't ski because it's cool. We ski because we love it.
> 
> Because the general population only skis occasionally, message boards like these were born to feed the passion of skiers and boarders. If you tried to talk about skiing in your office during the summer, you would be looked at as a freak. In here, you find like minded individuals who were probably thinking of the same thing. That's why I like this place.
> 
> I have skied with only a few people on this board and they have shared their love of the sport with me. However, there are many more that I have not met but I feel their passion solely through what they have written. I respect their passion for their passion fuels mine. That's what I am talking about.



I'm on board with this and think it fairly accurately covers me. 

Did you ever read my introductory post here in this forum, the announcement from when my sister and I took over the forum? That basically explained how, for me, skiing is a part of me, a part of my personality, and so much more than just an activity I do. It's something that is a part of my life in such a way that it cannot be separated. 

But yeah, I hadn't spent a lot of time on forums about skiing before and actually hadn't even heard the name "Gaper". Funds and life have gotten in the way of skiing as much as I'd like in the past few years but as I move along in life, eventually have a family, nothing is more important to me than passing along the gift of skiing and snowsports to my eventual kids. 

Also-  I still do talk about skiing in the office in the summer


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 1, 2011)

Gnarcissaro said:


> This guy was dead serious at the mid-mountain lodge at Solitude 2 years ago. It was 50+ degrees out and bluebird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The One-Piece, while the butt of many jokes, is very functional. Especially in the keeping- powder-out-of-your-pants- department. Now if I could just find one that brings out my inner- badass...


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 1, 2011)

skifastr said:


> My newest goal for this season - try skiing in jeans to see what all the hype is about.  Is it cheating if I put 2 layers of thermals underneath?



Yes. One base layer only. Boot cut. Wrangler. :flag:


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 1, 2011)

the best in gaperdom and texas gortex:

http://beatermeter.tumblr.com/


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 1, 2011)

mister moose said:


> Skiing in new jeans = blue streak when you fall.



Not if they are stone or acid washed!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2011)

Skied in corduroy a few times in Jr High , early 80's, they did a nice job of collecting snow.


----------



## Nick (Oct 1, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> The One-Piece, while the butt of many jokes, is very functional. Especially in the keeping- powder-out-of-your-pants- department. Now if I could just find one that brings out my inner- badass...



When I went back country in 2001 I could really tell the benefit of the 1-piece in the powder... I was full of snow, even with the elastics in the waist of my jacket pulled tight.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm on board with this and think it fairly accurately covers me.
> 
> Did you ever read my introductory post here in this forum, the announcement from when my sister and I took over the forum? That basically explained how, for me, skiing is a part of me, a part of my personality, and so much more than just an activity I do. It's something that is a part of my life in such a way that it cannot be separated.
> 
> ...


Good. Glad to hear this. You'll fit right in. Time to walk the walk.


----------



## ski stef (Oct 1, 2011)

The good days of Castleton State College and skiing at Killlington mid-week all week.






anndd i just noticed i even tucked my pants into my boots. sweet.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> When I went back country in 2001 I could really tell the benefit of the 1-piece in the powder... I was full of snow, even with the elastics in the waist of my jacket pulled tight.



You should get one for this season for seeded bump slaying and your pow daze.:-o

This one has articulated knees.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 1, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> The good days of Castleton State College and skiing at Killlington mid-week all week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Family thing?


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 1, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Passion for a sport goes beyond knowing the language or having great technique. Being passionate about a sport borders on obsession. Wanting to know more about different aspects of a sport is a starting point. For many of us, skiing is not just an activity we do every now and then during the winter. It's a way of life. Skiing is the reason for winter and, when the snow is gone, we look forward to the next winter. We don't ski because it's cool. We ski because we love it.
> 
> Because the general population only skis occasionally, message boards like these were born to feed the passion of skiers and boarders. If you tried to talk about skiing in your office during the summer, you would be looked at as a freak. In here, you find like minded individuals who were probably thinking of the same thing. That's why I like this place.
> 
> I have skied with only a few people on this board and they have shared their love of the sport with me. However, there are many more that I have not met but I feel their passion solely through what they have written. I respect their passion for their passion fuels mine. That's what I am talking about.



Nick needs to enroll in billski's homeschool program. skiing courses are starting shortly.


----------



## Nick (Oct 1, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Nick needs to enroll in billski's homeschool program. skiing courses are starting shortly.



Sweet


----------



## ski stef (Oct 1, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Family thing?



? just some friends having fun:lol:


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 1, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Nick needs to enroll in billski's homeschool program. skiing courses are starting shortly.





Nick said:


> Sweet


I've said my piece and I'm dropping this. Time to give the guy more rope. I think you all know where I stand. On to other things I'm passionate about -- like the Red Sox. Someone just wrote a post on Boston.com that's eerily similar to something I said on AZ. Hmmm... At the rate I'm going, I'll have to join the Fight Club!


----------



## x10003q (Oct 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Skied in corduroy a few times in Jr High , early 80's, they did a nice job of collecting snow.



I had a CB ski jacket that was gray corduroy in the 1980s.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 1, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> ? just some friends having fun:lol:



And THAT is the most important part. I approve of this message!=)


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 1, 2011)

x10003q said:


> I had a CB ski jacket that was gray corduroy in the 1980s.



I had that too! What were we thinking!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2011)

A friend of mine ski's in this same exact outfit to this day...lol


----------



## mister moose (Oct 1, 2011)

So many to choose from:















Yes, those are jodpurs, with a vest and dinner jacket





"situational" funny outfit.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Weren't we all unknowledgable newbies at some point?



Hit the nail on the head. None of us started out killing it on our first run with the best skis and the best attire....ripping down the run like we've done it before. 

I'm not a big fan of the whole "Look at that gaper!" terminology. Reminds me too much of epicski; where if you don't have a dozen skis in your quiver, live/make 12 trips out west a year...you're a gaper. 

I got back into skiing after a number of years off. I had no idea what the hell a gaper was either until I read about it on the internets. Does that make me less of a skier? Hell, I still sometimes call a "3" a 360...or even a helicopter.


----------



## x10003q (Oct 1, 2011)

andrec10 said:


> I had that too! What were we thinking!



Style is a funny thing.:grin:

I loved that jacket. It was so different from every other ski jacket. It was pretty warm and unless it was raining I did not get wet. CB stuff held up pretty well. My 17 year old son found my old CB down jacket in the closet and wore it all last winter. The thing looks hardly used and I skied in it for many years. I still have some black CB warm-up ski pants with full zips on both legs that I still use.


----------



## ceo (Oct 3, 2011)

mister moose said:


> Yes, those are jodpurs, with a vest and dinner jacket


I am sorry, but that is freaking awesome. I assume he's wearing some nice toasty thermals under that, given how bundled-up everyone else in the photo is.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 3, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> The good days of Castleton State College and skiing at Killlington mid-week all week.



was there from 90 - 92.  lived in one of the shithole apartments above the general store.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 3, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Skied in corduroy a few times in Jr High , early 80's, they did a nice job of collecting snow.



were they Tough Skins or Osh Kosh.....

I thought they were loud when you walked, people must've heard you coming from 50 yards away.


----------



## neil (Oct 3, 2011)

Camo/Hunting jacket FTW


----------



## 2knees (Oct 3, 2011)

neil said:


> Camo/Hunting jacket FTW



Starter New York Giants jacket.....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 3, 2011)

ceo said:


> I am sorry, but that is freaking awesome. I assume he's wearing some nice toasty thermals under that, given how bundled-up everyone else in the photo is.


I dont know....He looks pretty cold to me.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 3, 2011)

2knees said:


> were they Tough Skins or Osh Kosh.....
> 
> I thought they were loud when you walked, people must've heard you coming from 50 yards away.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 4, 2011)

Anything I wore in 1984- from the fuscia cb pullover to either the green wool or banana yellow pants.


----------



## jerryg (Oct 4, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Your words. Not ours.
> 
> What possessed you to run a ski site?



I like where your head's at Snowmonster. Keep up the good work. You've caught the bug and your passion is undeniable. 

As for the photos, sure, some were likely from a retro or gaper day, but one only need travel to a locale with lots of Texans and these outfits are everywhere. My wife and I have a catalog, so to speak. That being said, remember that in order to snap a photo and have a laugh, make sure you take the time to laugh at yourself first - Someone else is! 

And with that, I give you this gem from one of my Tahoe trip last season. Notice the John Deere hat with mullet and the one-piece was perfect for 60 degrees! LOL!


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2011)

schweet


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 4, 2011)

jerryg said:


> I like where your head's at Snowmonster. Keep up the good work. You've caught the bug and your passion is undeniable.


Thanks. I learned a lot from you, jerryg. Thanks for sharing your passion!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2012)

flipping around the tv channels this morning and Charlie's Angles caught my eye. the episode is "Terror on Skis".

from 1979.  hilarious to see the clothes and gear everyone had on @ vail that year.

in a climatic scene where a bad guy shoots a good guy and he goes over the ledge you see him hanging there with his head skis dangling from their safety straps.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> flipping around the tv channels this morning and Charlie's Angles caught my eye. the episode is "Terror on Skis".
> 
> from 1979.  hilarious to see the clothes and gear everyone had on @ vail that year.
> 
> in a climatic scene where a bad guy shoots a good guy and he goes over the ledge you see him hanging there with his head skis dangling from their safety straps.



Just had to google it:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Just had to google it:



the internet is awesome!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2012)

i've having a blast watching this episode. every stereo type we've ever made fun of is here.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Just had to google it:



Maybe I was born in the wrong era because I think the outfits look a lot better than most of what I see on the slopes these days...  I wouldn't call them gapers.  I'd call them awesome. lol.


----------



## bigbob (Feb 6, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> That guy is a real douche bag.



Saw him get on the Superstar chair the other day. He was packing a knife! Wonder what he needs that for!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't care what riv says,I draw the line at mimes on skis.They are open game for ridicule.


----------

